# Jaeger LeCoultre skeleton clock



## kjh (Aug 24, 2011)

I have received a JLC skeleton clock from a relation's estate and would like to know more about it - including approx value for insurance purposes please. 
Inscribed on the base are 3 numbers: JO24819; 3003; 419 
All help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The movement somehow looks very familiar to me - just google "Corum Golden Bridge" and you will know why. Haven't seen a JLC like that ever before.


----------



## kjh (Aug 24, 2011)

stuffler said:


> The movement somehow looks very familiar to me - just google "Corum Golden Bridge" and you will know why. Haven't seen a JLC like that ever before.


I've just watched a YouTube video putting a Corum together - how I wish I had skills like that. Thanks for that info. It is similar to the JLC. I found one fuzzy image on Google of a very similar clock to mine but the link was broken.

Regards
Kit


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

You may want to search for JLC 8-day clock. A quick search on Google pulled up an image of a clock very similar. My in-laws have a square version of it. There are many variations for the cases.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Dating back to 1947, a movement a baguette they called it


----------



## gsimmons (Jan 22, 2011)

I have one in for repair as well. 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjh (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your time and information

Kit


----------

